
Cracks Appear in Toronto's Housing Market as Home Capital Drops - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-20/cracks-appear-in-toronto-s-housing-market-as-home-capital-drops?cmpId=flipboard
======
gamechangr
Wow...would that help? Someone with an economics degree, wouldn't that hurt?

